# Interesting technology from Volvo!



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

http://kotse.com/home/index.php?opt...-getting-caught-in-your-headlights&Itemid=154


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

isn't technology great. seems like we are in a small tech explosion again.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Are you looking to buy a volvo Matt ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

If I was is there a problem in that? Are Volvo's not a good car?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

No Volvos are good cars from what I hear. They are trying to change their image to a less boxy look , but have always been very safety focused.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No I'm not it just looked interesting. I use to have a 440 and loved it. If kids, marriage....wait there hold on....if marriage then kids came along then I would have another one, estate too.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

We sure could use that technology here where I live. And no Matt, nothing wrong with a Volvo. Heard nothing but great things about them.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

They really are Tom.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very interesting, definitely would be a challenge if you have bats flying around in front of you at night, be more slowing down then moving ahead!!! HA!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I read a study about the number of deer hit by state and it was amazing. This would definitly be a great thing in those states.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

<TD background=http://i.cnn.net/money/.element/img/1.0/misc/hrline.gif width="75%">

  

More than 16,000 in wisconsin alone, and they're number 10. And lets not forget about people.

*Worst 10 states for auto-deer collisions*
*Pennsylvania has the highest number of accidents, according to a survey by insurer State Farm.*
November 4, 2005: 12:59 PM EST 














[/TD]


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Where I live there are dead deer on the side of the road everywhere. Never seen so many at all times of the year. I am a little surprised to see we're #2.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Where I live there are dead deer on the side of the road everywhere. Never seen so many at all times of the year. I am a little surprised to see we're #2.


Can you pick them up and bait coyotes with them?


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

Can it be turned off?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I would think so.


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

Good, Subaru is coming out with the don't crash into the car in front of you technology, and volvo is coming out with don't crash into the thing in front of you technology. BOth of them scream lock up the brakes and see where you careen off to to me.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I remember some company touting this technology back in the 80's....perhaps it took them this long to work the bugs out.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> Can you pick them up and bait coyotes with them?


 Not sure, but I doubt it with the way the DNR is worried about disease and such. The bad part is the county doesn't pick them up so they lay there and rot. Kind of a waste if you ask me.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Who's to stop you if no one see's you Tom!?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

No one. Remember it's not illegal if you don't get caught........


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats what my grandfather use to say every time he shot a heron taking a fish out of the estate pond!


----------

